
The Alt-Right Finds a New Enemy in Silicon Valley - daegloe
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/09/business/alt-right-silicon-valley-google-memo.html
======
nnfy
Pointing out the potential for differences in performance based on human
genetics and physiology does not make you "alt-right" or "racist," and this
kind of slanderous conflation by media like NYTimes is partly responsible for
the rise of populism.

------
Romanulus
Huh, that's interesting... the article took a science-laden report and turned
it into a misogynistic and politically-motivated hate piece.

